# North beach monster croakers and blues



## tripleheetheet (Feb 26, 2011)

People slaying monster blues and croakers I do not know how to upload photos here


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Just how big are those croakers you say are monsters? The proper term is horse croakers and those start at 18".


----------



## CaliYellowtail (Jul 28, 2014)

tripleheetheet said:


> People slaying monster blues and croakers I do not know how to upload photos here


How big are the Blues??


----------



## BillHoo (Feb 5, 2013)

tripleheetheet said:


> People slaying monster blues and croakers I do not know how to upload photos here




Generally for photos on most forums, I use a free service like photobucket.com

I upload my photos there and then right-click to get the properties and from there, I copy the URL path to the photo.

To post, I set up my post and preface the URL with the html code









This is the URL to my photo:
http://i530.photobucket.com/albums/dd343/BillHoo/Objects/mice.jpg

This is what it looks like when I add the html code to the beginning and end of the URL (note: the ending tag must have the / in the brackets. That tells the browser that is the end of the URL:


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Man, those are some horse rats!


----------



## PandaBearJeff (Aug 19, 2013)

heck yea, murder all rats.


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

The catch from behind the Rod n Reel.


----------



## BillHoo (Feb 5, 2013)

Caught them using a bucket trap in my garage built from some coat hanger, an iced tea can and an empty 5 gallon bucket.

I think they were just field mice, about the size of my thumb.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

BillHoo said:


> Caught them using a bucket trap in my garage built from some coat hanger, an iced tea can and an empty 5 gallon bucket.
> 
> I think they were just field mice, about the size of my thumb.


Just goes to show you can make your catch look bigger if you take the picture the right way


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

HuskyMD said:


> Just goes to show you can make your catch look bigger if you take the picture the right way


Ala Roland Martin.


----------



## striperone (Oct 9, 2012)

Fished north beach two days ago blues are med to small not monster at all largest taken on the pier was about 17 at most croakers are 12-15 ive fished there four days in the past two weeks,Lots of skates to


----------



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

catman said:


> Ala Roland Martin.


Hahahahaha classic!


----------



## BIGAGOTUM (Apr 24, 2012)

Use to like north beach till all the bs started. But good to know there's fish there


----------



## striperone (Oct 9, 2012)

BIGAGOTUM yeah i dont fish it much either some smart ass got his teeth knocked out when he insulted my girl bet he didnt think that was going to happen on that night took a trip to the hospital.Yeah lots of trash ruining a good thing just like they have done to PLO and SPSP


----------



## tripleheetheet (Feb 26, 2011)

No one should be deterred to fish on a pier that is open to the public, if there is a problem called the police and let them handle the situation. This is not China this is the USA the land of the free


----------



## dallison (Oct 8, 2012)

tripleheetheet said:


> No one should be deterred to fish on a pier that is open to the public, if there is a problem called the police and let them handle the situation. This is not China this is the USA the land of the free


Not sure what bs is about.. would it be worth the trip from Richmond VA to fish there? Sounds like a cool place. Just don't need to drive 2 hours to hear somebody moaning about crossed lines ect...


----------



## QBALL (Jun 26, 2014)

Do they still charge you to fish on that pier? If so how much is it now? I havent fished there since it was boycotted several years ago.


----------



## CaliYellowtail (Jul 28, 2014)

QBALL said:


> Do they still charge you to fish on that pier? If so how much is it now? I havent fished there since it was boycotted several years ago.


they still charge like $6 or $8


----------



## QBALL (Jun 26, 2014)

caliyellowtail said:


> they still charge like $6 or $8


can you fish at night NOW?


----------



## jigmeister (Feb 23, 2013)

dallison said:


> Not sure what bs is about.. would it be worth the trip from Richmond VA to fish there? Sounds like a cool place. Just don't need to drive 2 hours to hear somebody moaning about crossed lines ect...


Why would you even consider driving to NB from Richmond to fish off a pos pier filled with a holes ? Your just around the corner from here : http://visithampton.com/backup/play/listing.php?id=350


----------



## dallison (Oct 8, 2012)

jigmeister said:


> Why would you even consider driving to NB from Richmond to fish off a pos pier filled with a holes ? Your just around the corner from here : http://visithampton.com/backup/play/listing.php?id=350


Yeah never been to Hampton... funny its so close. My brother lives in MD and I figure it might be a new place to try. I'll have to go to Hampton for sure


----------



## QBALL (Jun 26, 2014)

In hampton you have alot of options, buckroe, ft monroe, james river, ..ride over to norfolk, va beach, lynhaven inlet etc etc.. Great fishing down there. Oh and fyi if you want a deal try the ocean eagle out of hampton its like 35.00 for 8 hrs of fishing for flounder, rock, perch, croakers, spot, whatevers in season.


----------



## SloppyTilapia (Oct 4, 2013)

I don't like fishing piers simply because there are way too many over inflated egos involved. I don't wanna be harassed by the pier rats who feel like they own the pier and don't wanna be bothered with the newbs that cast over your line and ask to borrow your stuff and ask 1,000,000 questions. I would rather just be on a strip of beach and left to my own devices......uh oh, I think I beginning to sound like my late grandfather


----------



## QBALL (Jun 26, 2014)

SloppyTilapia said:


> I don't like fishing piers simply because there are way too many over inflated egos involved. I don't wanna be harassed by the pier rats who feel like they own the pier and don't wanna be bothered with the newbs that cast over your line and ask to borrow your stuff and ask 1,000,000 questions. I would rather just be on a strip of beach and left to my own devices......uh oh, I think I beginning to sound like my late grandfather


i dont get harrassed but i dont go out of my way to socialize either when im fishing. im their to relax and have a nice time. being that if im on a pier i just try to distance my self from other anglers. i always stay away from those with kids cuz i know how kids are lol. i dont give out stuff but i will try to answer questions if i can. it may help someone be a better angler. i do love to be on the beach in just the surf and my rods......thats as close to heaven as i can get on earth.


----------



## SloppyTilapia (Oct 4, 2013)

QBALL said:


> i dont get harrassed but i dont go out of my way to socialize either when im fishing. im their to relax and have a nice time. being that if im on a pier i just try to distance my self from other anglers. i always stay away from those with kids cuz i know how kids are lol. i dont give out stuff but i will try to answer questions if i can. it may help someone be a better angler. i do love to be on the beach in just the surf and my rods......thats as close to heaven as i can get on earth.


I agree, QBall......but, it's getting harder and harder every year to find that slice of heaven on earth.....minus the tourists.


----------



## ba0021 (May 23, 2007)

which pier is producing better for spots or croakers these days buckroe or vbfp i plan to be in the are next monday or tuesday


----------



## tripleheetheet (Feb 26, 2011)

Check virginia forum


----------

